# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أنواع الذكاء الاصطناعي

## hazem mohamed

أنواع الذكاء الاصطناعي:


يمكن تقسيم أنواع الذكاء الاصطناعي إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية تتراوح من رد الفعل البسيط إلى الإدراك والتفاعل الذاتي، وذلك على النحو التالي:


1- الذكاء الصناعي الضيق أو الضعيف (Narrow AI or Weak AI): وهو أبسط أشكال الذكاء الاصطناعي، حيث تتم برمجة الذكاء الاصطناعي للقيام بوظائف معينة داخل بيئة محددة، ويعتبر تصرفه بمنزلة رد فعل على موقف معين، ولا يمكن له العمل إلا في ظروف البيئة الخاصة به، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك الروبوت "ديب بلو"، والذي صنعته شركة أي. بي إم. (IBM) وهزم جاري كاسباروف بطل الشطرنج العالمي.


2- الذكاء الاصطناعي القوي أو العام (General AI or Strong AI): ويتميز بالقدرة على جمع المعلومات وتحليلها، ويستفيد من عملية تراكم الخبرات، والتي تؤهله لأن يتخذ قرارات مستقلة وذاتية، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك السيارات ذاتية القيادة، وروبوتات الدردشة الفورية، وبرامج المساعدة الذاتية الشخصية.


3- الذكاء الاصطناعي الخارق (Super AI): وهي نماذج لاتزال تحت التجربة وتسعى لمحاكاة الإنسان، ويمكن هنا التمييز بين نمطين أساسيين، الأول: يحاول فهم الأفكار البشرية، والانفعالات التي تؤثر على سلوك البشر، ويمتلك قدرة محدودة على التفاعل الاجتماعي، أما الثاني فهو نموذج لنظرية العقل، حيث تستطيع هذه النماذج التعبير عن حالتها الداخلية، وأن تتنبأ بمشاعر الآخرين ومواقفهم وقادرة على التفاعل معهم، ويتوقع أن تكون هي الجيل القادم من الآلات فائقة الذكاء.
اكتب رسالة...

منقول

----------


## ايمن ايمن

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------

